# ktsgolfer's 5.5g rimless tank



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are some pics of a perfecto 5.5g tank that I have removed the rim from. Homemade tree made from manzanita wood branches siliconed together.

Equipment:
Tom Rapids canister filter 
Pressurized Co2 injection about 2 bps
Red Sea Flora Base substrate 
Brighty K and Brighty Step 1
2 x 15w 6500k CFL (screw in type) 

Plants:
HC
Downoi
Eriocaulon Cinereum(Having problems with this plant)
Hygro Roraima
Flame Moss
Dwarf Sag

Please Help... I am currently having problems with my tank. Im not sure if it is because I am injecting a lot of Co2 into the tank or if its because my tank is not fully cycled yet(about 3 weeks now)? I need to pump a lot of Co2 into the tank for the eriocaulon but currently am not able to keep any livestock in the tank. Is this because of the amount of Co2 or the tank cycling? A few ghost shrimps and feeder guppies have kicked the bucket. With the amount of Co2 in my tank for the eriocaulon, will I be able to keep fauna in this tank? Or should I just give up on it( because I would like to keep fish and shrimps in this tank?


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

no help or comments?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, how about you tell us the water parameters to determine if the CO2 levels are too high (ph, kh)... A drop checker could help you too to assist you in determining whether the CO2 levels are too high.

Cute little tank. Not a big fan of the rocks, but if you like em, I like em.

You say your having problems with _Eriocaulon cinereum_, what exactly is the problem? Looks fine to me in the picture.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I'd just keep doing what you're doing. Don't put livestock in for a while yet. That'll allow you to keep the CO2 high as your plants settle.
Once your HC grows to cover about 40% of your substrate, start taking water tests to see where your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates are at. Then if everything's kosher, slowly add fish and shrimp.

Personally, I would not worry about over-saturating your tank with CO2 at this point. (Within reason, of course.) It's the one time in a tanks life where you can over-drive plant growth and set the foundation for a really strong eco-system.

I've got my tank on overdrive because I can dose CO2 with reckless abandon and the absence of fauna means that I can dose nutrients with much more accuracy as I don't have to guess the amount of waste from fauna.

What I'm trying to say is be patient. Your tank's going to look awesome. Trust yourself and let the tank balance itself before adding fish and shrimp.

One thing, though, push the right hand rock deeper into the substrate. Once the HC grows in, it'll cover the bottom of it, but for now, it looks like you just plopped it down.


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

gmc: water parameters are okay, got small levels of nitrate and nitrite but im trying to keep up with water changes to aleve this. I have a drop checker but the suction cup that it came with sucks so i am getting a replacement in the mail as we speak. 

i am somewhat fond of the rocks that i have however some petrified wood looks awesome too but we shall see what happens. As for the erio, i am kind of worried about it because when i first got it i plucked all the dead leaves off of it and i have had it for over a week now and it doesnt seem to have any significant growth, maybe its just because i see the tank everyday and for a long time, but it seems like more leaves just turn brown. does the plant grow from the middle out? 


ugly: okay i will increase the co2 injection into the tank for now, maybe to about 4bs and see what happens. That makes a lot of sense about the whole co2 thing so i guess like everything else patience is key. I will squish that rock down into the substrate but i may stand it up (not sure yet).


Thank you very much for the comments and help! I really appreciate it esp because this is technically my first high tech planted tank.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

ktsgolfer said:


> i have had it for over a week now and it doesnt seem to have any significant growth


Sounds like patience is the key. Newly planted plants are in shock from being transplanted. Quite often the will digress for a week or two.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

The tank looks beautiful. The rocks do look a little out of place, but I think it's because they contrast with the substrate in a bad way. Once you have a carpet, the black/white/green will look great. 

I would move that erio to the front of your tank. It's a beautiful plant, and I think you should showcase it. All the way in the back, it'll never grow tall enough to command the attention it deserves. 

I also agree that you should invest in a drop checker. They're a convenient alarm bell for the health of your livestock. 

Also, ghost shrimp and feeder guppies aren't exactly the easiest livestock to keep initially, since neither is expected to live very long anyway when sold by a pet store. Even so, I understand not wanting to risk/sacrifice more expensive or delicate animals in a cycling tank.


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

bugman: yeah patience is the key lol. its hard to wait esp cause my HC IS GROWING SO SLOW. 

frosty: thank you very much for the compliment! all compliments and comments offer encouragement for me . I moved stuff around so the erio is in the midground now and will take a pic to show. I have a drop checker but still waiting on new suction cup to come in. Yes feeder shrimp and feeder guppies are cheap so it was what i wanted to use to cycle the tank.


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

^^ don't forget to make some 4dkh solutions for the drop checker. Bottled RO water + a tiny bit of baking soda and an Alk kit.

Watch out for the feeder shrimp, they breed like crazy and may be hard to catch if you ever want to try RCS or something they will crossbreed.

All your plants look fine, when you said your ec was dying I was like


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

update:

co2 injection increased to 4bps
rotala colorata added
1 x 15w 6500k screw in cf bulb added to decrease dark spot
switched the rock on right with one on left


----------



## stargate_geek (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

n_s: actually the drop checker i have came with a solution but thanks for the recipe lol. the EC looked worse before i plucked the dead leaves off of it. oh and thanks for the shrimp advice. i hope to pick up some cherries and crystal reds in the future!

stargate: thanks!!!!


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

rescaped recently. algae problem fixed. gotta give flame moss time to recover and grow in. 



















taiwan moss tied to rocks. branch with java moss tied to it added.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

why would you cover up such beautiful stones?:icon_wink 

looks good though!


----------



## plantoon (Jun 24, 2008)

its a matter of taste, but for me te first setup layout is better


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

chris: thanks for the comment! i uncovered one of the stones and for now am leaving the other ones til maybe i get slate or something. i like the rocks also but was trying to see how green i could make the tank.

plantoon: thank you for your comment i have done several major rescapes in the last couple days and will have new pics up soon. added lilaeopsis and some ludwigas along with cabombas.


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey if you wanna try some cherry shrimp I have a few juvies that I could part with.


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

just got my new lights in  from catalina aquarium.

its a 4x13w 16" fixture with legs with two 6500k and two 10000k bulbs.

major rescape... pics kinda suck... looks better in person lol.


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

really nice, fits together realy nicely.


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

Really really late update. Tank has gone through about 3 rescapes and honestly I think that it was nicer before although I do not have any pics of the previous scapes. glosso isnt growing as I want it to, leggy, and it isnt carpeting very well. glosso has been in there for about two weeks now. 

However I am already planning a new scape, with maybe petrified wood, and glosso again, with the erio as centerpiece.



















Oh and I will be putting the flame moss tree up for sale in SnS.

Comments welcomed.



I will be using my next paycheck to pick up a zoomed 501, smaller diffusor, small bag AS, new rocks.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

i really like the moss tree
sad to hear that your selling it
btw are u adding any ferts?


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

lol yeah i am sad, it took so long to grow it out.

as far as ferts goes, ive been dosing small amounts of brighty step 1 and excel.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

jw but do u dose step 1 everyday?


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

yes everyday.


----------



## ohyeahcrx (Mar 21, 2008)

Dang I agree with hyphination. That moss tree is so coool. I think if you just let this setup grow out a bit more it would look sooo good. But to each there own. So far your previous scapes have been sweet, so im not nervous at all :thumbsup:


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

lol thanks crx . sorry i missed that comment. 

Update

-Moss tree sold and delivered with happy PT member 
- Added petrified wood, and replanted all my erio babies 
- slight slope added although cant really tell from pics 


























Tell me what you guys think. thanks!


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome tank. Love the petrified wood. Aquascapes?

Looks like I just missed out on that awesome moss tree. Would have been an easy delivery.


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks  and yeah from aquascapes. 

lol just sold the tree last week and buyer received it today and was happy . haha yeah easy delivery to you if not.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

cool rescape!! correct me if im wrong but it looks like your glosso is starting to carpet. good job man. how are your CRS doing? are you using a chiller?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Did you put ADA Aquasoil in the tank? How are you diffusing your co2? Do you have a drop checker and how many BPS are you injecting?

Good looking tank.


----------



## ohyeahcrx (Mar 21, 2008)

Ahhhhh carpeting glosso. looks stunning. I wish mine would do that haha oh well
haha all those little shrimpies look mighty happy in there


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> Did you put ADA Aquasoil in the tank? How are you diffusing your co2? Do you have a drop checker and how many BPS are you injecting?
> 
> Good looking tank.



thanks! yes most of the substrate is AS, with some leftover flora base that was a pain to get out. CO2 is being diffused via my diffusor that i have placed inside of the HOB filter, I used to use a drop checker and it was always good, but the suction cup sucked and I took it out. I am running about 1.5bps.

hyphination: yah i think it is starting to carpet . finallly lol, it took long enough. and thanks for compliment. the CRS are doing fine, no chiller tho (so no breeding )


crx: thanks! your glosso should be fine later too. mine took a while before it stopped really growing upward. I trimmed it once and now its starting to finally grow in. yours looks good, i wouldnt worry too much :thumbsup:


----------

